# Ball beer bottles??



## MIdigger (May 6, 2010)

Recently dug these squat type beer bottles up, and some are Duraglass, others Ball  they all have the "not to be refilled , no deposit" but I wondered about Ball making these beer bottles. They have C11 on them and 6-1. I know they arent that old but wonder if theres any collectability to them? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mr.fred (May 6, 2010)

I have a 40s Millers beer bottle with Ball on it.  Don't know if they are worth anything[8|].


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (May 6, 2010)

I KNOW SPOTTING "BALL" ON SOMETHING OTHER THAN A MASON JAR LIKE A BEER BOTTLE HAS RAISED MY EYEBROW TOO!


----------



## coreya (May 6, 2010)

Ball Corp. has made thousands of other types of product and container jars and bottles throughout their long history, its just that most people do not check the unmarked unembossed glass for the ball mark or they were not marked with the ball logo.


----------

